# Waschmaschine über SPS steuern



## lorenz2512 (30 November 2006)

Hallo,
da einige Members hier schon ganze Häuser mit SPS unterwandert haben, stellt sich mir manchmal die Frage: wenn bei einer Waschmaschine das Programmschaltwerk defekt ist lohnt eine Reperatur meist nicht(preis vom Programmschaltwerk), hat sich jemand an so etwas herangewagt? Eine umgebaute mit Netzwerk habe ich schon gefunden .
Solche Antworten wie: Ich hab ja meine Frau!, werde ich ignorieren .


----------



## plc_tippser (30 November 2006)

Was heißt lohnen? Spaß haben ist geil, und das währe sicherlich ein Spaß, Visu dazu, cool.

Habe ich aber nicht, bin verheiratet  .

Hast du das vor oder hast du gerade Langeweile?

pt


----------



## Ralle (30 November 2006)

Ich seh ihn schon vor der Visu sitzen und die drehende Trommel anglotzen.  
Vorher kommen Fragen:
"Wie kann ich einen Kreis (silberfarben) in ProTool drehen lassen?"
"Ich hab doch alles gemacht, warum dreht er sich nicht?"


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 November 2006)

Hallo,
danke für die konstrunktiven Antworten (waren ja zu erwarten ), aber wenn man von Kollegen oder anderen Fachleuten gefragt wird ob man da nicht eine Ablaufsteuerung programmieren könnte, nur mal so just for fun, konnte ich mich immer über den Preis rausreden, die Ablaufsteuerung würde bestimmt nicht das Problem werden, aber was erwartet einen da noch?, ja genau : was für eine Anzeige (es muß ja auch die dümmste Nuß kapieren), wenn es z.B. ein OP7 sein würde, als Bedien und Anzeigeeinheit, tja, ich würde sagen : Ergebnisse mit dem normalen Bedienpersonal, würden in einem Fiasko enden (das mit dem Drehknopf ist schon genial).


----------



## Ralle (30 November 2006)

Nicht zu vergessen, die Daten die man einsammeln muß (Wasserstand, Temperatur, Zulauf, Ablauf, Wäschegewicht etc.) 
Dann fehlt natürlich auch das spezielle Wissen, wehe die Temp. "springt" mal zu schnell hoch und die Seidenwäsche deiner Frau verträgt das nicht.
DAs gibt dann mehr AUA, als eine neue Waschmaschine gekostet hätte.
Waschmaschine am Web ist da schon besser, kannste von Tokio aus deiner Frau die Maschine sperren.


----------



## nade (30 November 2006)

Also eine "Steinzeitwaschmaschine" mit einem Programmschalter mit dem mechanischen Schaltwerk währe nur halt das Programm mit den zeiten aus dem meist beiliegenden Plan abpinnen und fertig.
Wasserstand wird über einen Niveauschalter erfasst.. Temperatur über einen in der Trommel befindlichen Themperaturfühler bzw die Temperaturschalter die in mehreren Stufen bei festen Temperaturen durchschalten.
Müßte halt für den Antriebsmotor noch ein FU eingesetzt werden, der die 20?,350, 700, 1200 wenn möglich 1400 Umdrehungen/min umsetzt.
Was bestimmt nicht schlecht kommen würde währe je nach Program automatisch dosierte Weichspüler und Waschpulverzugabe. 
Aber denk mal dann lieber Miele, Siemens oder Bosh Maschinen gekauft, dann rentiert sich auch wenn erforderlich der wechsel der Elektronik. 
Bei Maschinen aus Aldi und co. rentiert sich ja noch nichtmal bei den Preisen nachgucken was überhaupt kaputt ist.
Meistens frecken eh erst die Simmerringe, Lager, oder Schläuche gefolgt von der Pumpe die fürs Abpumpen und umwälzen zuständig ist.
Ein schöner Umbau würde das bestimmt werden, eine Waschmaschine mit SPS, FU und OP zu steuern/regeln.
Steht nur halt in keiner Relation zu einer neuen Elektronik oder gar einer neuen Waschmaschine.


----------



## Falcon4 (30 November 2006)

Das hört sich interessant an. Waschmaschine mit einer SPS-Steuern.
Werde ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. 
Aber das würde ich glaub ich nur an einer "Versuchsmaschine" machen und nicht an einer die täglich gebraucht wird und nicht unbedingt das neuste Modell, da dort einfach zuviel abgefragt wird. Für die Grundfunktionen sollte ja erstmal ne alte(5-8jahre) Maschine reichen
Wichtig ist das die Türverriegelung mit eingebunden ist


----------



## zotos (30 November 2006)

RETROFIT der besonderen Art? Ich wäre ja für einen IPC mit einer CoDeSys Runtime und Profibus Schnittstelle  

Spass bei Seite: 
Machbar? Klar!
Spieltrieb? 12 von zehn erreichbaren Punkten.
Sinnvoll? Nein. --> Es lohnt sich gerade bei alten Waschmaschinen ja häufig keine Reparatur mehr weil die Energieeffizienz nicht die beste ist. Und aus einer alten Gurke eine Klasse A Maschine zu basteln ist nicht wirklich einfach :???: 

Wenn Du Spass da ran hast ist es das auf jeden Fall wert.


----------



## nade (30 November 2006)

Falcon4 schrieb:


> Für die Grundfunktionen sollte ja erstmal ne alte(5-8jahre) Maschine reichen
> Wichtig ist das die Türverriegelung mit eingebunden ist



Ja und ein Panikknopf mit dem man bei voller Schleuderdrehzahl einfach mal so die Tür entriegele kann.:twisted: 
Ich weiß es nicht definitiv, aber bei jeder Waschmaschine ist meist im internen auch ein Schaltplan mit Ablaufdiagram. Bei Miele ist zwar Spärlich aber vorhanden hinter der Frontseite Bauteileplan, Schaltplan und Ablaufplan vorhanden.

Und ja zotos, dein Beitrag kam grade per Mail rein...^^
Also selbst eine "unkomplizierte" Reperatur ist schon bei dem Alter der Maschinen nicht immer noch sinnvoll.
Würde bestimmt, weil eine SPS ja mehr kann in Verbindung mit "Umladeroboter" und Trockner zumindest ein Messegag abgeben.
Bzw. kleine Anlage zum demonstrieren was die Geräte bzw das Personal kann.


----------



## kirk42 (1 Dezember 2006)

Vergesst aber nicht den NOT-AUS Schalter an der Waschmaschine falls
der FU mal durchdreht. 

Oder eine Fehlersichere SPS ( Heizen ohne Wasser o. ä.)..


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
danke für die mitfühlenden Worte , ich hab mir so ein Diagramm mal besorgt(im Anhang) 52 Schritte..... Ein schöner Haufen, das ist nicht mehr just for fun.... neueste Ausrede von mir: beim Schleudern erzeugt die Waschmaschine Vibrationen die über 5G liegen, eine S7-200 kann aber nur 3G ab.
Und wenn Ihr denkt ich bin schlimm dann schaut euch das an:
http://www.fingers-welt.de/gallerie.htm#a2


----------



## nade (1 Dezember 2006)

Tjaa schön so ein Schema  
Und ne die Vibrationen sind keine Ausrede dann halt eine "Industrie"maschine nehmen die SPS in einen außenhängenden Unterverteilungskasten und gut ist.*ggg*
Währe dann halt alles über Hartingstecker oder so anzuscließen, das sollte dann aber das kleinere Übel sein.
Aber auch da dürfte das eine schöne Freizeitbeschäftigung werden.


----------



## maxi (1 Dezember 2006)

Ist dich einfach zu machen.

Du hast Ventile, Wasserpumpe, Motor in 3 Stufen und Heizung.

Glaub so ein Kasten hat 4 Ventile, 1 Pumpe, 3 Motorschaltungen und 1 Heizung.

Im Service Manual kannst du den Abaluf der Programme sehen.


----------



## Falcon4 (1 Dezember 2006)

@zotos das mit der alten maschine ist ja nur zur vorsicht das man nicht des Weibes unmut auf sich zieht.
Also Ventile haben die meines Wissens nach nur 2 bzw. 3.
Bei Geräten mit 2 Ventilen wird in dem Deckel der Spülmittelschublade das Wasser dem entsprechend gelenkt.
Zum Beispiel ist das linke Fach für die HAuptwäsche das rechte Fach für den Weichspüler rechtes fach für Vorwäsche.
nun sind beide Ventile direkt hinter dem KAsten angebracht und das linke ventil bedient das rechte Fach (mit einem Kanal der von links nach rechts geht) das linke FAch wird vom rechten Ventilbedient(wiederum mit einem Kanal von rechts nach links). In dem Schnittpunkt geht dann ein Kanal in das mittlere Fach das von beiden Ventilen bedient wird.
Naja und bei drei Ventilen ist es logisch


----------



## edison (1 Dezember 2006)

Super Idee, habe mal vor etlichen Jahren Schaltschränke für ein Labor für Henkel verdrahtet (7 Waschmaschinen) - genau das, was Du vorhast.
Damit haben die wohl Ihr Waschmittel getestet.
Leider hatte ich damals vom Programmieren null Plan.
Die Heizungsteuerung war über ein Halbleiterschütz realisiert, mehr ist leider nicht hängengeblieben.
Die kleinen Siemenssteuerungen waren seinerzeit auch nicht performant genug um das Ganze zu realisieren.

Mein Umsetzungsvorschlag:
Anbindung der Hardware über Beckhoffklemmen via DP, evtl. lässt sich das Ganze dann später auch in die Haussteuerung integrieren.

Als Reparatur wird die Sache wohl zu aufwendig, da ist der Vorschlag mit der Bastelmaschine vorzuziehen.

Ein paar Ideen:
Webinterface
Kleidungsstücke mit RFID versehen bestimmen Waschprogramm
SMS aufs Handy wenn Maschine fertig / vergessen Wäsche aufzuhängen
Schleudern nur nach Quittierung falls dieser in die Sendezeit der Lieblingssenung fällt.
...


----------



## zotos (1 Dezember 2006)

Pimp my Waschmaschine?

Ich würde zu einem Microcontroller greifen. Seit einiger Zeit spiele ich mit einem Board von www.microsps.com herum. Ich benutze allerdings _nicht_ die Möglichkeit das Teil über Eagle zu Programmieren. Die C Programmierung geht mich leichter von der Hand zumal die Entwickler der microsps auch ein Basis Projekt für C zu Verfügungstellen das die eingebauten Teile unterzstützt.

Wenn es nicht sooo... viel platz in der Hobbyecke wegnehmen würde könnte man einen Wettbewerb daraus machen. SPS-Forum "Pimp my Waschmaschine":-D


----------



## maxi (4 Dezember 2006)

zotos schrieb:


> Pimp my Waschmaschine?
> 
> Ich würde zu einem Microcontroller greifen. Seit einiger Zeit spiele ich mit einem Board von www.microsps.com herum. Ich benutze allerdings _nicht_ die Möglichkeit das Teil über Eagle zu Programmieren. Die C Programmierung geht mich leichter von der Hand zumal die Entwickler der microsps auch ein Basis Projekt für C zu Verfügungstellen das die eingebauten Teile unterzstützt.
> 
> Wenn es nicht sooo... viel platz in der Hobbyecke wegnehmen würde könnte man einen Wettbewerb daraus machen. SPS-Forum "Pimp my Waschmaschine":-D


 
Ogott! C-Control usw.

Kauf die dann leiber schon mal reservekleidung.
Bei uns in der Firma gibt es auch einen der immer C-Control einabeun will.
Wirklich jede hat Macken. Er glaubt es aber immer noch nicht.
Habe ihn auch mal ausgerechnet das man einige gute Analogausgänge nur zu einen Preis bauen kann der über der ganzen C-Control liegt.

Also meine langjährige Erfahrung sagt *C Control nur wenn es auch kaputt gehen Muss  *


----------



## zotos (4 Dezember 2006)

@maxi: ich habe nie was von einer C-Control geschrieben. Ich habe von der Programmiersprache C geschrieben... da man Dir das noch erklären muss zeigt das Du wirklich keine Ahnung hast. Mein Tipp:lesen-->denken-->klappe halten!

@wen es interessiert: Das Board von microsps.com ist bei mir ein Hobby und darf gar nicht ohne ausdrückliche Erlaubnis der Enwickler Gewerblich eingesetzt werden. Basiert auf einem ATMEL ATmega32. Die Ausstattung ist aber nicht schlecht (wenn auch nicht Industrietauglich) 
*      Digitale Eingänge: 8 (optisch getrennt)
*      Analoge Eingänge: 4 (0 V bis 10 V)
*      Digitale Ausgänge: 6 Relais, 1 PWM, 1 Transistorausgang (beispielsweise für externes Relais)
*      Schnittstellen: serielle Schnittstelle, Erweiterungsport, externe Bedieneinheit, ISP, Infrarot
*      Ausgabe: 2x16 Zeichen LC-Display (beleuchtet)
*      Sonstiges: 4 Taster und 1 Potentiometer zur einfachen Parametrierung
*      Anschluss am PC: über serielle Schnittstelle
*      Versorgungsspannung: 10 V bis 15 V
*      Infrarotport
*      Echtzeituhr


----------



## waldy (9 Dezember 2006)

Hi,
hm, sehr interesante Tema.
Nun ich denke Sie haben was da zwischen vergessen.
Ein paar Bücher " Assembler" für Frau zum verschenken 
Damit die kann Programm in SPs rein in Zukunftige Waschmaschine einprogrammieren 

gruß waldy


----------



## Kai (9 Dezember 2006)

Aus einer Waschmaschine kann man auch etwas sinnvolleres machen, nämlich eine Bierbraumaschine. :sm24: 

WamBier.de

Gruß Kai


----------



## zotos (29 Dezember 2006)

@lorenz2512: Wann gehts weiter?


----------



## Falcon4 (29 Dezember 2006)

Also ich hatte mir über die Feiertage schonmal einen groben Umriss gemacht  aber aus ermangeln an Freizeit habe ich nicht viel geschafft:-(


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 Dezember 2006)

hallo,

@ zotos: gemach fönig, deine schergen sind schon am schrauben.


----------



## zotos (30 Dezember 2006)

Ich bin stolz auch Euch.
 Ich bin mal gespannt wann Ihr die Einzelheiten verratet.


----------



## s.nolting (30 Dezember 2006)

Das Projekt WaMa SPS kenne ich auch irgendwoher...

Bis auf die Drehzahlverstellung des Motors ist der Rest von der Ansteuerung ja eher Kleinkram...

Wie soll die Drehzahlverstellung bei euch realisiert werden?

Grüße

Snolting


----------



## zotos (8 Januar 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> @ zotos: gemach fönig, deine schergen sind schon am schrauben.




Und, wie läufts?


----------



## lorenz2512 (9 Januar 2007)

Hallo,
ist das Waschgerät der Fönigin defekt  warum solch ein Hast erhabener Fönig?


----------



## zotos (9 Januar 2007)

Pure Neugier!
Ich finde das Projekt klasse ;o)


----------



## Raydien (9 Januar 2007)

hmmm habe mir vorm Monat eine neue Waschmaschine gekauft (AEG Lavamat 6420) und schon ist das Ding (ich vermute Steuereinheit) kaputt .. Es klingt jedenfalls so wenn man es einschaltet ob Stifte eine Relai schaltung gebaut haben (BRRR BRR BRBRBRBRBR ) ... ich bin kurz davor das ding ma aufzuschrauben ... aber habe schiss das die Garantie entfällt.

Wenn amn eine Siemens da rein bauen würde könntem an wohl die Standart sachen benutzen .. meine sind die wohl alle 24 V ?


----------



## zotos (9 Januar 2007)

Raydien schrieb:


> hmmm habe mir vorm Monat eine neue Waschmaschine gekauft (AEG Lavamat 6420) und schon ist das Ding (ich vermute Steuereinheit) kaputt .. Es klingt jedenfalls so wenn man es einschaltet ob Stifte eine Relai schaltung gebaut haben (BRRR BRR BRBRBRBRBR ) ... ich bin kurz davor das ding ma aufzuschrauben ... aber habe schiss das die Garantie entfällt.
> 
> Wenn amn eine Siemens da rein bauen würde könntem an wohl die Standart sachen benutzen .. meine sind die wohl alle 24 V ?



1. Also AEG kaufe ich aus den bekannten Gründen nicht mehr.

2. Also ich glaube nicht das die Bosch/Siemens Hausgeräte mit "Standart" 24V Technik aufgebaut ist. (glauben heist nicht Wissen)

3. Ich würde einfach die Garantie in anspruch nehmen. Und gut ist.


----------



## nade (9 Januar 2007)

Ja bei den neuen Maschinen auch die bessere Variante, weil die Elektronik teils über einen "Programiercode" bei der Jeweiligen anderen Steuerung angemeldet werden muß.
Also dem Nieveauschalter sollte es egal sein welche Spannung über seine Kontakte geht, Thermostat dürfte auch möglich sein auf 24V oder 0-10V zu übernehmen..Bei dem Projekt sind wohl auch ein paar 24V Relaise bei bedarf bezahlbar.
Motor ein 230V Reihenschluss.. wennsch da nicht was verwechsel, weil zum testen ohne Motorsteuerung muß man auf die Anschlüsse eine Brücke setzen und dann "jault" er ganz schön böse hoch, aber man weiß dassers noch kann  . Tachogenerator mein auch 0-10V.
Diese Angaben sind ohne Gewehr und Patronen


----------



## zotos (22 September 2007)

@edison: DANKE! Ich hatte die Geschichte schon ganz vergessen. 

@Lorenz2512: Läuft die Kiste jetzt?


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 September 2007)

hallo,
ich warte wie ein geier das das programmwerk den geist aufgibt, ideell ein gewinn, aber geldlich ist das projekt ein fiassko.


----------



## edison (22 September 2007)

Hm, die einzige Waschmaschine im Hause solch einem Projekt zu unterziehen halte ich auch für gewagt - selbst wenn wirklich ein Defekt im Programmschaltwerk vorliegen sollte.
Der Umbau nimmt, selbst wenn das Material schon vorhanden ist, mindestens eine Woche Nachmittagsarbeit in Anspruch - Da würde mein Hausvorstand mit der Weichspülerflasche hinter mir herlaufen.

Da sollte dann schon eher eine 2., noch funktionierende Maschine her.
Diese dann auf SPannungen und Motorsteuerung untersuchen. Waschprogramme würde ich auch vorher mal durchlaufen lassen und Notizen machen - dann fällt das Programmieren leichter.

Sone Waschmaschine is sicherlich ne Ansage, was den Umfang betrifft


----------



## zotos (20 Oktober 2007)

Da ist noch einer dran: http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/81579#681278


----------



## nade (26 Oktober 2007)

edison schrieb:


> Hm, die einzige Waschmaschine im Hause solch einem Projekt zu unterziehen halte ich auch für gewagt - selbst wenn wirklich ein Defekt im Programmschaltwerk vorliegen sollte.
> Der Umbau nimmt, selbst wenn das Material schon vorhanden ist, mindestens eine Woche Nachmittagsarbeit in Anspruch - Da würde mein Hausvorstand mit der Weichspülerflasche hinter mir herlaufen.
> 
> Da sollte dann schon eher eine 2., noch funktionierende Maschine her.
> ...



Zu dem Programmabauf, bei den meisten ist ein Schaltplan und ein Ablaufdiagram dabei.
Und würde sagen, wäre eine bunte Mischung aus Steuer und Regelungstechnik, also sieht einfach aus, wird aber warscheinlich doch schon etwas Aufwand ergeben.


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 März 2008)

hallo,
das thema ist jetzt fast aktuell, also hat einer erfahrung damit?


----------



## h.scholli (30 März 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> das thema ist jetzt fast aktuell, also hat einer erfahrung damit?




Na klar, ich programmiere meine Waschmaschine jede Woche 2x....
.... über den Programmwahlschalter.

mein lieber Scholli... du mußt ja richtig lange Weile haben..

Gruß
h.scholli


----------



## edison (30 März 2008)

Na endlich gehts hier mal weiter  
Ich denke nicht, das Du das innerhalb einer Zeitspanne hinbekommst, die Deine Frau noch als "Reparaturzeit" tolerieren würde


----------



## Junior (30 März 2008)

Hallo,
Zabex hat da interessantes zu geschrieben.:
http://www.dietmar-schroeder.de/waschmaschine.html
Einfach mal lesen und staunen.

MfG Günter.


----------



## edison (30 März 2008)

Super Seite!!!

Nicht nur genau zum Thema passend, auch sehr Humorvoll:

http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/vilcus/

http://www.dietmar-schroeder.de/legende.html

*ROFL*


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (30 März 2008)

Ich habe noch ne alte Waschmaschine im Keller stehen. Und ne uralte 115U.

Wenn ich im Sommer mal Zeit haben sollte, dann bastel ich die Teile mal zusammen und schreib hier nen Bericht rein, was mir als erstes um die Ohren geflogen ist.

Sollte ich gar nix schreiben, bin ich wahrscheinlich abgesoffen oder meine Frau hat mich erschlagen, weil ich ihre besten seidenen Teile zu Testzwecken missbrauchte .....


----------



## nade (1 April 2008)

Also dabbes, dazu kannich nur den Link wiederholen http://www.dietmar-schroeder.de/legende.html . Und etwas Obacht ist bei den Motoren schon, weil sonst wird der Wäsche noch schwindelig dabei oder der Motor kotzt seine Eingeweide queer durch die Maschine.
Dann besser zur Braumschine umgerüstet.
Und die "Bauanleitung" find ich ist vieel Text, aber nur gut das dem seine Zeit keiner bezahlen muss, da würde eine neue Elektronik warscheinlich billiger kommen.


----------



## edison (1 April 2008)

Das ist keine Frage der Sinnhaftigkeit.
Mann muß halt auch seinem Spieltrieb nachgehen


----------



## nade (1 April 2008)

Also voller Spieltrieb vorraus und Wäschewaschen gleich mit 10tsnd Umdrehungen damit sie in 10 Min fertig wird *ROFL*


----------



## edison (8 Juli 2008)

Mir stünde da gerade so eine Maschine zur Verfügung, die schreit förmlich nach einem solchen Projekt:
(Steuerelektronik zum 2. mal Totalschaden wegen eines verbuzelten Türthermoschalters.)
Wenn ich die Zeit dazu hätte...

Hardwaretechnisch:
Laugenpumpe 230V => Relais
Einspülkasten 230V Stellmotor & 230V Magnetventil => Relais
Einsülkastenstellung => Kontakte für 24V nutzbar
Niveauschalter für 24V Nutzbar
NTC Temperaturfühler problemlos gegen PT100 ersetzbar
Türschalter Defekt, hätte 230V Steuerspannung benötigt.
Antriebsmotor wird mit Phasenanschnittsteuerung betrieben, da täte es ein 0-10V Dimmer
Einziges Hardwareproblem scheint mir die Tachoauswertung zu sein, keine Ahnung was aus dem Ding rauskommt.
Heftig finde ich die Drehzahlen, die so ein Waschmaschinenmotor macht.
Um 1400 Trommelumdrehungen hinzubekommen muß das kleine Kerlchen weit über 10000 Touren machen - WOW

Das größte Problem:
Was macht so eine Maschine eigentlich, in welcher Reihenfolge, wie lange und wenn was erfüllt ist.
Also das Programm an sich - das wird mir die Fa. AEG wohl nicht verraten


ROFLMAO


----------



## Cerberus (9 Juli 2008)

Das ist ja echt mal en tolles Thema!!

@lorenz2512:
Wie sieht's mit deiner Maschine aus?? Läuft sie schon?


----------



## Oberchefe (9 Juli 2008)

Was sie in welcher Reihenfolge macht steht (zumindest bei den alten Geräten mit Programmschaltwerk) grob im Ablaufdiagramm drin.
Bei den modernen Maschinen wird's etwas schwieriger, beispielsweise die Unwuchterkennung (mit automatischer Reversierung um den Wäscheknoten vor dem Schleudern nochmals zu lösen). Hier mußt Du den Motorstrom noch erfassen und das ziemlich flott.

ziemlich grob hier beschrieben:
http://forum.electronicwerkstatt.de/phpBB/topic21117_f40_bxtopic_timexDESC_by113_bz3360_bs0.html
(nach Registrierung kann man da wohl auch so ein Diagramm runterladen) ansonsten mal eine alte Miele anschauen, die hatte den Plan ab Werk dabei (wenn ihn nicht mal jemand herausgenommen hat und wieder vergessen ihn reinzutun)

Ansonsten hier die Beschreibung des mechanischen Programmschaltwerks:
http://www.waschmaschinendoktor.de/gelb6.html


----------



## Pepper Ann (9 Dezember 2010)

Falls immernoch intresse besteht. ich habe derzeit ein solches programm in der mache. mit dem eplan von nem kollegen habe ich mal eben 28 seiten schaltplan zusammen gezeichnet. 

3phasige einspeisung, kein neutralleiter erforderlich, FU mit digital/analoger ansteuerung, externer sicherheitstherostat, 2kreisiges 400 volt heizelement und son paar nette features wie warmwassereinlass, temporärlaugenbehälter, solarstromrfreigabe...

codierter programmwahlschalter mit 9 (10) programmen, 3stufige drehzahlvorwahl, overide für schonprogramme und 5 beleuchtete optionstasten, direkt von der SPS aus angesteuert...

lg, anna

für das 3 g problem habe ich auch schon die lösung... die steuerung kommt in einen externen schaltschrank. vom querschnitt her fällt dieser übrigens auch schon fast so groß aus wie die maschine 

momentan bin ich noch n wenig am hardwarezusammenkratzen... mir fehlen nur noch der schaltschrank, die tasten und leuchtmelder, die sps, der fu... und ein paar netzteile....

lg, anna


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2010)

Pepper Ann schrieb:


> Falls immernoch intresse besteht. ich habe derzeit ein solches programm in der mache. mit dem eplan von nem kollegen habe ich mal eben 28 seiten schaltplan zusammen gezeichnet.
> 
> 3phasige einspeisung, kein neutralleiter erforderlich, FU mit digital/analoger ansteuerung, externer sicherheitstherostat, 2kreisiges 400 volt heizelement und son paar nette features wie warmwassereinlass, temporärlaugenbehälter, solarstromrfreigabe...
> 
> ...


 
sag mal hast du eine Industrie-Waschmaschine und wäscht damit die
Trikos der Dorfmanschaft oder warum betreibtst du so einen Aufwand
für eine einfache Waschmaschine?


----------



## peter(R) (12 Dezember 2010)

Als Basis für so eine Waschmaschine hätte ich mal diese.
Müsste zwar für Wäsche noch mechanisch leicht modifiziert werden,
hat aber dafür auf der Rückseite bereits den Trockner integriert und
- links gerade noch zu sehen ein Bedienpult.


peter(R)


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Anna,

wenn du auch Programme für Altbier, Weizen usw. berücksichtigst, würden dich hier viele ungesehen heiraten  .

Einen alten Schaltschrank, Netzteile usw. bekommst du eventuell bei einem Schaltschrankbauer um die Ecke. Abgebaute Schränke werden verschrottet, nachdem sie lange genug herumstanden.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Pepper Ann (12 Dezember 2010)

oh vielen dank leute, 

das mit den schützen und co krieg ich schon hin... schwieriger wirds halt eben bei der SPS und dem FU... da hab ich schon ganz spezielle wünsche...

FU: CDA 3000 von LTi-Drives....

der hat neben dem analgeingang auch digitale eingänge für festdrehzahlen.... das gefällt mir so gut, das mag ich nicht opfern...

sps: S7-200 224 + 2 x EM 231 und ein EM?? halt eben das mit den 4 analgein und einem analgoausgang...

mit der hard und software kenne ich mich nämlich schon ein wenig aus...

lg, anna


----------



## Weschi (16 Dezember 2010)

Mensch das ist ja ein Thema .....so kann man wenigstens einen wirklich bescheidenen Tag in China nett ausklingen lassen .

Ich habe da einen guten Freund der bei einem führenden Waschmaschinenhersteller in der Entwicklungsabteilung arbeitet ....ich habe Ihm mal den Link zukommen lassen . Vielleicht kann er uns einige Denkanstöße geben . 

Dennoch favoritisiere ich im moment eine elegante Lösung im Bezug der Bierbraumaschine .... (ist doch ein toller Spaß .....und die Frau freut sich , nicht immer auf leere Bierkisten zu stoßen  )


----------



## Pepper Ann (17 Dezember 2010)

*der schaltplan in seiner vorläufigendgülitgprovisorischen version*

http://schwarzarbeiter-innung.de/SPS_O_Matic

hier findet ihr den kompletten plan als PDF-Datei...

ein paar kleinigkeiten sollte ich erwähnen....

X8 ist eine Hutschiene mit lauter PE-Klemmen bestückt. da es quasi eine art sammelschiene ist, ist X8 auch als solche dargestellt...

der Trafo T3 auf seite 5 ist in der Maschine. er entfällt ggf. wenn es mir gelingen sollte die laugenpumpe auf 400 volt umzubauen....

der Stufenschalter Q8 auf seite 23 hat in warheit 10 stellungen (Nullstellung mitgerechnet) er ist binär codiert

der Stufenschalter Q7 auf seite 27 kann entfallen. er ergelt über 2 binär codierte eingänge 3 festdrehzahlen am frequenzumrichter. das setzt natürlich vorraus, dass der FU das kann....

die festdrehzahlen waren damals am anfang mittlerweile ist auch ein analoges modul eingeplant...

der rest sollte sich eigendlich von selbst erklären...

ach ja, die relais K7, K8 und K9 sind Solid State Relais, da es aber keine gescheiten transistoren bei bei EPLAN gibt, habe ich sie als normale relais dargestellt...

lg, anna


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 Dezember 2010)

Ähm, wird das eine Waschmaschine für den Hausgebrauch  ?
Bzw. wie ernst muss man dein Vorhaben nehmen?

Sollte man mit dem Not-Aus eventuell noch ein bisschen was abschalten?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Dezember 2010)

Anna, 
ich bin begeistert, kannst du später mal ein paar Bilder von der 
Maschine hochladen. Ich glaube aber um die Maschine zu betreiben
zu können, wirst du noch einen Maschinenführer einstellen müssen.
Am besten wäre da ein Handwerker mit zwei Ausbildungen einmal
als Maschinebauer und zum anderen als Elektriker mit jahrelanger
Erfahrung.

gruß Helmut


----------



## Pepper Ann (18 Dezember 2010)

So ultra schwer ist die maschine doch garnicht zu bedienen.

der Programmwahlschalter stellt 9 (10) verschiedene Programme zur verfügung. 

zu diese Programmen gibt es die folgenden Optionen (nicht jede für jedes Programm verfügbar)

Nacht / Solarstromfreigabe:

Startet die maschine erst, wenn die PV Anlage genügend strom liefert oder Nachtstrom verfügbar ist. 

Altlauge:
bei ausreichendem Füllstand des Temporärlaugenbehälters wird für Vorwäsche gesammelte Altlauge eingesetzt.

Warmwasser:
Lässt je nach Programm beim Waschen warmes Wasser in die Maschine um zeit beim waschen zu sparen.

Extraspülgang:
hängt an den eigendlichen Prozess noch einen weiteren Spülgang an.

Betriebspause Stoppt den Ablauf nach jedem Segment z.b. vorwäsche, hauptwäsche, spülgang

nicht jede option ist bei jedem programm anwählbar. manche optionen sind vorgesezt. z.b. extraspülgang für die feinwaschprogramme... andere wiederum sind starr gesetzt z.b. warmwasser für die turbowäsche.

mit dem schleuderwahlschalter kann die drehzahl in 3 stufen gewählt werden. dabei wirkt der schalter auch auf die sps ein um die taktzeiten entsprechend anpassbar zu gestalten. damit ein gewisser trocknungsgrad erreicht werden kann, ist z.b. bei schleuderdrehzahl 1 ~ 600^-1 kürzer als bei schleuderdrezhal 2 ~ 800 min^-1 oder schleuderdrehzahl 3 ~ 1200 min^-1

manche programme z.b. turbowäsche lassen sich nicht starten, wenn die schleuderdrezahl nicht entspreuched eingestellt ist. dann blinkt die fehleranzeige kurz auf.

die waschtempertur lässt sich über eine temperaturschaltstufe mit display frei zwischen 15 und 95°C frei gradweise wählen...

mit dem der altlaugenschalter schaltet von abfluss auf sammeln um. er ist rastend. die stellung zeigt an, welchen Modus man gerade fährt. bei leerem behälter leuchtet er. (schaltplan ist schon entsprechend angepasst)

zum ablass der Altlauge muss der altlaugensammler eingeschaltet werden. dann wird im Programm 0 duch 3 sekündiges drücken der taste Stop der Ablass eingeleitet.

lg, anna


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Dezember 2010)

gut das ich eine Miele Waschmaschine habe, da brauche ich
mir über solche sachen keine Gedanken mehr machen


----------



## Blockmove (18 Dezember 2010)

Pepper Ann schrieb:


> Nacht / Solarstromfreigabe:
> 
> Startet die maschine erst, wenn die PV Anlage genügend strom liefert oder Nachtstrom verfügbar ist.



Also die Solarstromfreigabe leuchtet mir nicht so ganz ein.
Normalerweise wird der Solarstrom doch zu teueren Preisen verkauft und mit dem billigem Strom aus dem Netz gewaschen ...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Dezember 2010)

vielleicht hat Sie ja eine Solarstromanlage zur eigenen nutzung,
nur für die Waschmaschine


----------



## Pepper Ann (18 Dezember 2010)

es gibt mittlerweile auch den eigenverbrauhstarif bei solarstromeinspeisung. da wird alles was erzeugt wird gezählt, dafür gibts pauschal einen gewissen vergütungssatz. dieser strom wird dann HINTER dem stromzäler eingespeist (zählt in 2 richtungen) je mehr von deinem selbst erzeugten strom du verbrausht, desto mehr geld gibts...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Anna,

was hat dich denn eigentlich zu deinem Vorhaben getrieben? Ich meine, heutige Serienwaschmaschinen sind doch eigentlich ganz brauchbar. Was rechtfertigt den immensen Aufwand? Ist es das Kind in der Frau ;-) ?

Wie beommt man in E-Plan eigentlich diese schrägen Verbindungslinien hin?


----------



## Pepper Ann (18 Dezember 2010)

das is son bischen das kind in mir... lass mich doch


----------



## Metabastler (20 Dezember 2010)

*WaMa & SPS*



Pepper Ann schrieb:


> So ultra schwer ist die maschine doch garnicht zu bedienen.
> ....
> Warmwasser:
> Lässt je nach Programm beim Waschen warmes Wasser in die Maschine um zeit beim waschen zu sparen.
> ...



Dazu mal 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinnerscher_Kreis

Naja, bei den großen Herstellern beschäftigen mehrere Leute nur mit der Prozessauslegung (Vollzeit). Und da ist die Vorentwicklung noch nicht drin. 

Dafür ist für das Einzelstück dann auch gern der eine oder andere Sensor mehr möglich, wo sonst auf jeden Cent geschaut wird. 

Viele Informationen und Anregungen sollten sich in Patenten finden ...

Viel Spass


----------



## doughne1911 (14 August 2011)

*Waschmaschine über sps steuern?*

Hallo, habe da mal eine frage an euch.

Ich habe meine waschmaschine vor ca. 2 jahren in einem baumarkt für ca. 199euro gekauft. Nun ist sie vollkommen schrott! :?

Nun habe ich von einem bakannten gehört das man sie über sps steuerung laufen lassen kann.


Nun die Frage an euch, wie teuer ist sowas sich anzuschaffen? Was brauche ich alles dafür? Ist es teuer? Bei Ebay bekommt man so eine sps für 50euro und höher.

Aber ob so ein ding für meine maschine geeignet ist? 
Wie funktioniert das ganze?


BITTE HILFT MIR, HABE EINEN RIESEN WÄSCHEBERG ZU HAUSE !!


----------



## PN/DP (14 August 2011)

doughne1911 schrieb:


> BITTE HILFT MIR, HABE EINEN RIESEN WÄSCHEBERG ZU HAUSE !!


KAUF Dir morgen eine neue Waschmaschine. Das ist schneller und höchstwahrscheinlich auch billiger, als eine Waschmaschine mit SPS zu steuern. So ein Umbau ist nur was für erfahrene Elektrobastler. Mit Null Ahnung wird's wohl nur was, wenn es genau für Deine WM eine fertige Umbauanleitung gibt.

Oder frag Deinen Bekannten, vielleicht ist der ja so ein Bastler, der den Umbau und die SPS-Programmierung aus dem Ärmel schüttelt. 

Harald


----------



## Pepper Ann (2 März 2012)

es hat sich wieder einiges getan. ich muss demnächst noch mal ein paar bilder machen. wir sind auf den Trichter gekommen, die vielen vielen Tasten duch ein Suetron Bedienterminal zu ersetzen. fehlt nur noch die sch... software. aber viellleicht findet sich für dieses Problem ebenfalls die Lösung. außerdem soll der Altlaugenbehälter nun auch elektrisch betrachtet aus der Anlage ausgegliedert werden. mit einem modifzierten hauswaserwerk wird ein Altlaugennetz aufgebaut, die Maschine bedient sich dann über ein eigenes Einlassventil für die Altlauge.

lg, anna


----------



## Renegade37 (11 November 2012)

hallo 
hoffe das hier noch jemand schreibt  
Bin jetzt auch dabei, als Abschlussprojekt ne alte Waschmaschine mit ner neuen Steuerung (S7 314) zu bauen. Naja die Waschmaschine hatte ich noch im Keller und war schon eigentlich zum Schrott gedacht gewesen. Diese läuft noch, nur hatte der Wahlschalter als einen hänger und drehte nicht weiter.
Die Teile wie Türschließer und Magnetventile laufen mit 230V, was ich mittels Koppelrelais ansteuern kann. Mein Anliegen ist jetzt nur, wie ich den Motor mit der S7 zum laufen bekomm. Habe was gelesen mit nem Frequenzumrichter. Der Motor hat 410W bei 2A. Würde da ein Siemens Micromaster 440 funktionieren?

LG Renè


----------



## Pepper Ann (12 November 2012)

hallo renè  

das mit dem FU war meine idee. wird aber bei deinem nicht weiter helfen, weil der orginal Motor ein Universalmotor ist. entweder müsstest du ihn gegen einen Drehstrommotor austauschen, oder dir was einfallen lassen.

ich würde den motor fest als Nebenschlussmaschine einplanen und einen Gleichstromsteller als Bindeglied zwischen SPS und Maschine einsetzen...

http://www.conrad.de/ce/ProductDetail.html?hk=WW4&insert=V0&WT.mc_id=Froog&productcode=196460&utm

du müsstest es nur irgendwie hin bekommen, das Gerät so umzubauen, dass du einen 0-20mA eingang oder einen 0-10V eingang hast. einen entsprechenden DA Wandler wirst du natürlich auch an der SPS brauchen...

ich gehe davon aus, dass du mit dem türriegel vertraut bist?

dein Problem ist nämlich, dass du für die Abfrage der Verriegelung Spannung auf dem Riegel brauchst, liegt aber Spannung an, verriegelt er...

umgehen kannst du das mit einem 2stufigen Programmstart. 

nach dem Drücken der "start" taste wird der riegel unter spannung gesetzt und die SPS wartet dann auf die freigabe seitens der verriegelung...

lg, Anna


----------



## edison (13 November 2012)

Die vorhandene Motorsteuerung sollte sich eigentlich weiterverwenden lassen.
Schau mal auf die Platine, da ist ein Käfer verbaut - dazu gibt es ein Datenblatt im Netz, funktioniert wohl recht zuverlässig.
Den würde ich versuchen mit 0-10V über einen Optokoppler anzusteuern.
Oder Alternativ (wie beim Programmschalter auch) die den Drehzahlen entsprechenden Widerstandswerte mit Relais schalten.


----------



## Pepper Ann (14 November 2012)

die vorhandene Steuerung zu nutzen wäre in der Tat auch noch eine option. aber nur mitttes eines OK wird schon schwierig. da würde ich schon fast empfehlen, einen fertigen Trennverstärker z.b. Weidmüller einzuplanen...

lg, Anna


----------



## Renegade37 (12 April 2013)

Hi!
War schon lange nicht mehr hier im Forum. Mache zur Zeit mein Abschlussprojekt als Automatisierungstechniker. Ich habe mit einem Mitschüler als Thema auch ne Waschmaschine gewählt, weil ich noch eine mit defektem Programmwahlschalter im Keller hatte. Wir haben die Steuerung gegen ne S7 315 getauscht, bedient wird jetzt mit Touch Panel  und weil ich noch ein Lichtfreak bin haben wir noch ne Bullaugenbeleuchtung miteingebunden. Der Motor wird mittels Frequenzumrichter angesteuert. Dafür haben wir dann noch nen ASM eingebaut.
Ende Mai ist Abgabe, mal sehen was dann noch alles eingebaut wird


----------



## Lumpi (12 April 2013)

Hallo.

Da ich sowas mal ursprünglich gelernt habe (Also Waschmaschinen usw. Service) würden mich dazu mal nen paar Bilder interessieren. Nur aus Neugier.


----------



## Renegade37 (12 April 2013)

Wenn ich heute Abend Zeit habe lade ich mal ein paar Bilder hoch. Leider musste die Steuerung in nen eigenen Schrank und die WaMa musste aufgebockt werden :-/ Wenns klappt kommt am Schluss noch ne Sprachmeldung das die Wäsche fertig ist


----------



## Renegade37 (13 April 2013)

Bild 1 und 2 ist die Bullaugenbeleuchtung (Vorwaschprogramm und Bereit). Das dritte Bild ist von der WaMa direkt


----------



## Pepper Ann (14 April 2013)

sieht ja richtig spooky aus... stellt sich für mich die frage, wo du die LEDs für die beleuchtung untergebracht hast...

lg, Anna


----------



## Renegade37 (14 April 2013)

Hab die LED-Stripes in die Tür eingebaut und an jeder Stelle wo ne LED war hab ich ein Loch gebohrt. Damit das Glas von der Tür / das Bullauge gut beleuchtet wird. Später testen wir mal den Motor und die 230V Teile


----------



## Renegade37 (14 April 2013)

So Motor läuft. Die 230V Elemente laufen bis auf die Laugepumpe auch soweit. Bei der Laugepumpe muss nur der Magnet nochmals eingefettet werden, da die Pumpe voll mit Klak und Zeolith verstopft war :-/ . Naja jetzt gehts langsam ans richtige Programm.


----------



## Pepper Ann (15 April 2013)

Viel glück auf jedenfall schon mal mit dem Programm....

hier ein paar kleine Hinweise:

der Wassereinlass ist ein einfacher SR... ausgelöst durch den programmablauf, gestoppt durch die Druckdose... für den Wassereinlass solltest du einen Watchdogtimer setzen. 12 Liter mal etwa 8 Liter je Minute  macht 1,5 Minuten. gib ihm 2, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite....

Den Übergang vom reversieren (eigendliches Waschen) zum schleudern solltest du mit einer langen Rampe fahren, damit die Wäsche zeit hat, sich zu verteilen... außerdem wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn du am maschinengehäuse einen trägheitssensor anbringst. (ich habe meine besten erfahrungen mit einem langen Stabsensor gemacht, an dem eine stahlkugel mit Querloch aufgefäldlt auf dem Stab des schalters und fixiert mit einer madenschraube) so ist der sensor immer gut einstellbar...

lg, Anna


----------



## Renegade37 (15 April 2013)

Danke für deine Tipps 
Wollte eigentlich das Einlassventil nach dem zuweisen von der Waschmittelkammer und des zuvor gewählten Waschprogramms öffnen. Deaktiviert sollte es durch die Schaltkontate der Druckdosen.

Die Idee mit dem Trägheitssensor hatte ich auch, aber da wir leider die Kosten selbst tragen müssen, haben wir eher dagegen entschieden. Momentan kratzen wir schon an der 2000 € Marke ohne die Waschmaschine selbst mitgerechnet :-(

LG Renè


----------



## Pepper Ann (15 April 2013)

ich glaube du hast mich hier ein wenig missverstanden....

natürlich soll der Füllvorgang durch den Druckschalter gestoppt werden. der timer ist nur eine zusätzliche einrichtung...

sprich, du setzt vor den RESET deines SR Bausteines ein UND, bestehend aus dem EIngang für die Druckdose, und einem Timer, eingestellt auf 2 Minuten, den du mit dem SET deines SR Bausteines zusammen startest...

gehen wir mal davon aus, dass der Wasserhahn zu ist, dann würde sich deine Maschine nämlich an der stelle aufhängen, ohne dass du weißt was Masse ist. so hast du die Chance, dass die SPS erkennt, dass nach 2 Minuten Wasserienlass noch immer kein Wasser kommt und du kannst eine fehlermeldung ausgeben.

lg, Anna


----------



## Renegade37 (15 April 2013)

Achso OK  Danke für den Tipp

LG Renè


----------



## Pepper Ann (15 April 2013)

du kannst das ganze übrigens noch beschleunigen. die meisten Druckdosen sind 2 oder 3stufig. das heißt, du kannst schon nach 6 oder sogar nach 4 Litern über die abfrage der ersten füllstufe herausfinden, ob wasser kommt oder nicht....

wie willst du eigendlich die heizung regeln?

es sollte auf jeden fall sichergestellt sein, dass sie auch hardwaremässig nicht einzuschalten ist, ohne dass eine mindestmenge an Wasser in der Maschine ist. ich würde empfehlen, eine Kette aus der 1. Stufe der druckdose, dem thermostat und einem entsprechenden schütz, den du über einen der ausgänge deiner sps ansteuerst zu bilden...

lg, Anna


----------



## Renegade37 (22 April 2013)

Also ich habe jetzt 3 "Stellungen" der 2 Druckkapseln: Spar, Normal und Max. Bei Spar fängt die Trommel an zu drehen und das Einlassventil läuft bis zum normalen Füllstand. Bei der Heizung weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich die bei Spar oder erst bei normal aktiviere. Jedenfalls wird die gemessene Temperatur (mittels  PT100) mit aufs TP übertragen, um den Ist- und Sollwert einsehen zu können.

LG Renegade37


----------



## Pepper Ann (22 April 2013)

ich würde mich an deiner stelle nicht all zu sehr auf die elektronische temperaturüberwachung fixieren. wichtig ist, dass du für den Notfall noch was in der Hinterhand hast. z.b. der Kappilarohrthermostat, eingestellt bei 80°C Alternativ die selbstzerstörende Thermosicherung hinten an der trommel...

lg, Anna


----------



## Renegade37 (22 April 2013)

Soviel ich weiß ist eine Thermosicherung im Heizstab vorhanden. Danke für die Tipps, aber es handelt sich hierbei nur um ein Abschlussprojekt, was ich selbst mit nem Kollegen finanzieren muss. Da sollten die Kosten so niedrig gehalten wie möglich, die 2000€-Marke haben wir schon geknackt und mehr wollten wir eigentlich auch nicht ausgeben wenn nicht nötig.

Woher kennste dich so gut mit all dem aus?


LG Renegade37


----------



## Metabastler (22 April 2013)

Zur Eigensicherheit: Egal was die Steuerung macht (die ist in solchen Überlegungen eigentlich immer im 'Wald'), darf bei einem Fehler kein Unglück (Brand/Wasser/..) passieren. 
Schleudern wenn noch Wasser in der Trommel steht ist auch ungünstig


----------



## Pepper Ann (22 April 2013)

Renegade37 schrieb:


> Woher kennste dich so gut mit all dem aus?



ich befasse mich seit einigen Wochen auch schon mit diesem Thema Waschmaschine über SPS steuern.... außerdem habe ich etwa 40 Monate lang eine Ausbildung im dualen System absolviert...

was die zusätzliche Sicherheit anbelangt. das sollte eigendlich keine nennenswerten Kosten verursachen. abgesehen von ein paar Flachsteckern... der Thermostat oder die Schmelzsicherung sollten ja noch vorhanden sein...

lg, Anna


----------



## Junior (21 Juni 2013)

Ist doch erstaunlich was so eine Waschmaschine aushält.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YO9ZY5V461c

MfG  Günter.


----------



## Pepper Ann (21 Juni 2013)

boha... ich hätte nie daran gedacht dass die so lange duchhält...

lg, Anna


----------



## Renegade37 (22 Juni 2013)

Nach langer Zeit melde ich mich hier auch wieder. Wir haben das Abschlussprojekt mit der SPS gesteuerten Waschmaschine erfolgreich bewältigt. Wir haben 2 Videos in Youtube hochgeladen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6E7iDGJriMY
und
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbRIaBKhJOg

Wenn noch Fragen sind, meldet euch


----------



## vollmi (22 Juni 2013)

Yeah ne Waschmaschiene für Männer 

Ist richtig gut geworden, herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Durchhaltewillen.


----------



## Pepper Ann (22 Juni 2013)

von mir auch! haste klasse hinbekommen... wie habt ihr das mit der türabfrage eigendlich gelöst?


lg, Anna


----------



## Renegade37 (22 Juni 2013)

Danke für die Glückwuünsche!
Wir haben 94 von 100 Punkten erreicht und somit ne 1 erhalten.

So nun zur Frage:
Der Türkontakt hat 3 Pins. L1 N und der geschaltete. Der geschaltete Kontakt haben wir an einem 230V Relais angeschlossen, an dessen Schließerkontakt wird mit 24V ein Eingang der S7 angesteuert.




Falls jemand noch ein paar Pläne oder sowas braucht, sagt bescheid.

Leider können wir nichts mehr wirklich mit dem Projekt machen. Am Anfang war eigentlich geplant,das ich die WaMa noch so nutze, aber da der Motor etwas zu schwer ist und der nur an einem Kunststoffgürtel um die Waschtrommel befestigt ist, ist es zu riskant. Sollte jemand vielleicht Interesse haben als ein Projekt zu kaufen, dann einfach ne pn an mich senden.


----------



## Pepper Ann (23 Juni 2013)

meine frage bezog sich eigendlich eher auf die software. aber angesichts des planes vermute ich mal folgenden Lösungssansatz:

mit dem Programmstart wird der türriegel gesetzt, und dann abgefragt, ob die türe wirklich zu ist...

aber der plan hat eine neue frage aufgeworfen. was hat der gleichstrommotor da zu suchen?

lg, Anna


----------



## Pepper Ann (23 Juni 2013)

meine frage bezog sich eigendlich eher auf die software. aber angesichts des planes vermute ich mal folgenden Lösungssansatz:

mit dem Programmstart wird der türriegel gesetzt, und dann abgefragt, ob die türe wirklich zu ist...

aber der plan hat eine neue frage aufgeworfen. was hat der gleichstrommotor da zu suchen?

lg, Anna

PS: falls du deinen Plan mit ePLAN gezeichnet hast, mit einem doppelklick auf die abzweigungen kannst du bestimmen wie die reihenfolge der Ziele ist. ggf. die verbindung auch als eine "undefinierte" verbindung markieren. (punkt) das sähe auf dem plan besser aus...

lg, Anna


----------



## mariob (23 Juni 2013)

Hallo,
klasse umgesetzt, eine Steuerung teurer als die Maschine. Gefällt mir.

Weiter so
Mario


----------



## Renegade37 (23 Juni 2013)

Ja habe es mit EPLAN P8 gezichnet, habe aber zuvor nie richtig mit dem Programm gearbeitet. Insgesamt hatten wir davon 32 Seiten. Die gesamte Doku mit dem ausgedruckten Präsentationsprogramm hatte knapp 200 Seiten.
Der Gleichstrommotor, ein Getriebemotor,  wurde für die Wahl der Waschmittelkammern benötigt. Leider war unsere Maschine nicht mit mehreren Einlassventilen bestückt, sondern nur über eine Drehmechanik, die über den Programmschalter gedreht wurde. Der Getriebemotor lief bei 24V zu schnell, so haben wir einen DC / DC Wandler mit 12V Ausgangspannung verbaut. Damit der Motor nicht über die gewählte Kammer fährt und somit eine Mittelstellung von 2 Kammern hat, wurde der benötigte SPS Ausgang noch gepulst.

@Anna
Wenn du willst kann ich Dir ja den EPLAN-Plan schicken 

Die Tür wird übrigens verriegelt wenn man das Programm gewählt, der Startbutton auf dem Touch Panel und den Starttaster an der Waschmaschine betätigt hat.


----------



## Pepper Ann (23 Juni 2013)

sehr gerne@renegade....

du bekommst im gegenzug auch meinen 63seitigen Schaltplan... 

- 55 Seiten Schaltplan
- 3 seiten Fluidplan
- 2 Seiten Übersichtsplan
- 3 Seiten Zeichnung (Anordnung der Bedienemente etc.)

lg, Anna

PS: mail bitte an: pepperann1985@yahoo.de


----------

